# Reintroduction (:



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Helloo again  !

I havn't been on much due to depression issues, And I havn't replied to many posts (Sorry) But I'm gunna try and stay this time , If you'll have me back 

Quick recap for any people who don't know who I am  
-Name - Demi
- Age - 13
- One shih tzu 
- One ginger tabby ( Mine  ) 
- Syrian Hamster
- Resident Hedgehog
- Excessively uses smileys

Thats all


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome back!
if you ever need to talk to someone about depression issues, Im here for you. Ive been dealing with depression for as long as I can remember and I know how hard it can be.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome :welcomeany


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome (and thanks for reintroducing yourself as I'm quite new!!) Sorry to hear about your issues with depression, I know what it's like and have been suffering from severe clinical depression for almost 10 years. Again, I'm hear if you want some one to talk to


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Me too, luckily the the drugs and animals help! Welcome back


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome back - I'm new as well so again thanks for the reintro. Again, I've suffered depression for well.. ever.. so here also.

Is it just me or are there high numbers of depressed meece keepers.. :shock: :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Welcome back - I'm new as well so again thanks for the reintro. Again, I've suffered depression for well.. ever.. so here also.
> 
> Is it just me or are there high numbers of depressed meece keepers.. :shock: :lol:


Hmm, wonder if it's linked :lol:!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back!

Maybe people who are depressed like mice becasue it's easy to have a lot (more animal comfort) versus having 15 dogs...


----------

